
Firefighters attempt to contain blaze ahead of the winds expected Thursday night - maxerickson
http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-southern-california-wildfires-live-firefighters-attempt-to-contain-bel-air-1512605377-htmlstory.html
======
maxerickson
The article mentions that police are asking people to avoid using navigation
apps because the apps are recommending the low traffic roads in burning
neighborhoods.

I submitted it mostly because I'm curious if anyone has direct experience
implementing geofencing for such situations (which seems like a fairly
straightforward feature for a heavily used navigation app).

